# Missed two periods on birth control



## Miss Beatrice

Hi everybody

So I realize that the only sensible answers to this post are 'go to the Dr' or 'take a test' but it's the weekend and I'm out in the sticks and driving myself a little crazy so wondered if anybody had any words of wisdom or stories to share.

So, in a nutshell, I'm on birth control and have just missed my second withdrawal bleed in a row. 

I've been on the pill for 18 years and have always had very regular periods but back in January I had an awful bout of food poisoning about half way through my cycle. I stopped taking the pill, had a regular bleed, and started my new pack at the end of January. 

A few weeks later I started to feel awful - bloating, cramping, terrible gas, and weird sneezing fits for no reason. I didn't think too much of it until my 'period' didn't show up properly a few weeks later. 

Like I said, I've been on the pill for a long time and am in a very regular groove with my periods but this one wasn't like anything I've experienced before. I usually have 4-5 days of a medium/light bleed but this was pretty much non-existent. I had one day of light brown mucous when wiping, then nothing at all. Then on the last day I passed a big lump of blood flecked clear mucous - apologies for the delightful description!

I took a pregnancy test which was negative, and then went to see my OB as it was so out of the ordinary for me. He did a pelvic exam, agreed that it was a bit odd as my pill wasn't associated with those symptoms, but said it was probably just 'one of those things' and that I should start my next pill as usual. Which I did.

Fast forward to this month, and to my great surprise, I still have no period to speak of. I thought I was getting PMS symptoms so fully expected it to arrive but if last month was 5% of my regular bleed, this was 5% of that. Again, just one day with a few teeny tiny flecks of brown when I wiped that you could only really see if you were really looking for it. Which I obviously was. 

I know that stress, diet etc can impact the pill but I honestly can't think of anything that has changed. I take the pill at the same time every day, never miss one, and have been doubly careful these last two months. 

I guess I've had some 'symptoms' over the last few weeks - lightheadedness, breast tenderness, random changes in my cervical mucous, breakouts at odd times, headaches - but nothing consistent and all things that I could put down to other things. Still, the reality is that I haven't had any real bleed since January.

I guess I'm wondering if 

a) Anybody has had their birth control suddenly go wonky for two months for no apparent reason? If so, did you ever find out what caused it?

b) If it were pregnancy-related, would it be possible or likely that I could have had a negative test the week after my first missed period and still have no consistent symptoms now? I've had what I thought were PMS symptoms but otherwise I think I feel fine over all. 

I had honestly managed to put this out of my mind and carry on as normal after last month so now I'm freaking out a little. I've been taking birth control, migraine meds, drinking wine and coffee, learning to ski (ie. falling down a lot)...I really did think it was just a weird hormonal blip.

I will be going back to my OB next week as soon as I'm back in civilization but any words of wisdom or stories from anybody who has experienced something similar would be very gratefully received!

Oh and if it weren't clear, I was having sex around the time of the food poisoning incident but as I'm such an old pro at this whole birth control deal, thought I was covered :)


----------



## callmedan

hiya
even though you have said it in your post, i think you should take a test! from what ive read missing 1 af can happen on the pill but 2 seems a bit out of the ordinary
i wouldnt worry too much about skiing, wine etc loads of people do things when they dont know they are pregnant :hugs:

good luck!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Miss Beatrice said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> So I realize that the only sensible answers to this post are 'go to the Dr' or 'take a test' but it's the weekend and I'm out in the sticks and driving myself a little crazy so wondered if anybody had any words of wisdom or stories to share.
> 
> So, in a nutshell, I'm on birth control and have just missed my second withdrawal bleed in a row.
> 
> I've been on the pill for 18 years and have always had very regular periods but back in January I had an awful bout of food poisoning about half way through my cycle. I stopped taking the pill, had a regular bleed, and started my new pack at the end of January.
> 
> A few weeks later I started to feel awful - bloating, cramping, terrible gas, and weird sneezing fits for no reason. I didn't think too much of it until my 'period' didn't show up properly a few weeks later.
> 
> Like I said, I've been on the pill for a long time and am in a very regular groove with my periods but this one wasn't like anything I've experienced before. I usually have 4-5 days of a medium/light bleed but this was pretty much non-existent. I had one day of light brown mucous when wiping, then nothing at all. Then on the last day I passed a big lump of blood flecked clear mucous - apologies for the delightful description!
> 
> I took a pregnancy test which was negative, and then went to see my OB as it was so out of the ordinary for me. He did a pelvic exam, agreed that it was a bit odd as my pill wasn't associated with those symptoms, but said it was probably just 'one of those things' and that I should start my next pill as usual. Which I did.
> 
> Fast forward to this month, and to my great surprise, I still have no period to speak of. I thought I was getting PMS symptoms so fully expected it to arrive but if last month was 5% of my regular bleed, this was 5% of that. Again, just one day with a few teeny tiny flecks of brown when I wiped that you could only really see if you were really looking for it. Which I obviously was.
> 
> I know that stress, diet etc can impact the pill but I honestly can't think of anything that has changed. I take the pill at the same time every day, never miss one, and have been doubly careful these last two months.
> 
> I guess I've had some 'symptoms' over the last few weeks - lightheadedness, breast tenderness, random changes in my cervical mucous, breakouts at odd times, headaches - but nothing consistent and all things that I could put down to other things. Still, the reality is that I haven't had any real bleed since January.
> 
> I guess I'm wondering if
> 
> a) Anybody has had their birth control suddenly go wonky for two months for no apparent reason? If so, did you ever find out what caused it?
> 
> b) If it were pregnancy-related, would it be possible or likely that I could have had a negative test the week after my first missed period and still have no consistent symptoms now? I've had what I thought were PMS symptoms but otherwise I think I feel fine over all.
> 
> I had honestly managed to put this out of my mind and carry on as normal after last month so now I'm freaking out a little. I've been taking birth control, migraine meds, drinking wine and coffee, learning to ski (ie. falling down a lot)...I really did think it was just a weird hormonal blip.
> 
> I will be going back to my OB next week as soon as I'm back in civilization but any words of wisdom or stories from anybody who has experienced something similar would be very gratefully received!
> 
> Oh and if it weren't clear, I was having sex around the time of the food poisoning incident but as I'm such an old pro at this whole birth control deal, thought I was covered :)

I know it's been a while but I just wanted to see what your results were? How did things end up for you hun? xx


----------



## claireybell

Hi Miss Beatrice

Definately take a test as soon as you can lay your hands on one. If you really suspect your pregnant dont start re-taking the birth control pills until you get the result. Generally, if pills have been taken without fail, no illness, upset tummy/botty, AntiB's etc, then you may be completely fine & sometimes if the hormone levels are high in the body some months they can skip - according to info on my pill packet, but.. 2 years ago, me & my partner has a big upset in our relationship & although i was taking my pill correctly, my tummy had been a little off because of this, i fell pregnant & had no idea until packet 2 my Pill, my pregnancy was Ectopic sadly & i lost my tube aswell, this was just a random thing that happened not because i was on the pill or anything, so im in the balance still now of to try or not to try yet, best to get the test soon as you can, good luck  X


----------



## DannaD

I was on BCP for 10 years. All was fine for the first 4-5 years, than I stopped having a bleed for a couple years. It suddenly came back for a couple years, and was gone again for a year before I just stopped the pill.
It was annoying, I took a lot of pregnancy tests, but never had a positive. My doctor wasn't worried at all, said it's rare but it can happen!


----------

